# NY State and the 2017 NEC



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Someone just sent me a link to the NY State Register dated Feb. 12, 2020 Issue 6. I do not know how to post it and it is full of BLAH, Blah ..... and more BLAH, but on page 33 and 34 it says that the 2017 NEC is to be adopted with respects to the Energy Code. Who reads these things and how would anyone know what to look for? It says May 12, 2020 it takes affect. Anybody want to comment as to when it will be adopted? Some towns try to enforce it early but they only can with special permission with the Department of State.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

It's on the NFPA website. It takes effect on May 12, 2020. That is the date it will become officially adopted. 

As far as what towns or municipalities "try to enforce it early" is concerned, just ask the AHJ or building department in the town you're concerned about. They'll know.


----------

